# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  اليوتيوب اليوم؟

## أم كريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخواتي مقاطع الفيديو على اليوتيوب لا تشتغل عندي منذ الصباح...غريبة! هل تشتغل عندكن؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموقع يعمل بشكل طبيعي فيما رأيت, لكن الشبكة بوجه عام ثقيلة نوعًا ربما بسبب أحداث مصر وإرسال التهاني ونحو ذلك مما يسبب نوعا من الضغط على الشبكة 

وللتذكير فنحن لا نضع روابط للموقع إلا على هذه الطريقة التي كتبها المشرف الفاضل هنا:

روابط اليوتيوب

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ.

----------


## أم كريم

بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد
على كل أسأل الله أن يقذف الرعب في قلوب الصهاينة و كل الطغاة و كل معتد على أي شبر من أراضي المسلمين اللهم آمين

----------

